# Print directory of all folders and subfolders



## Seejay17 (Jul 10, 2008)

Using Win 7. Windows Explorer. I navigate down to a catch- all folder which has many folders with files, subfolders with files, and subsubfolders etc.. How can I dump the entire tree of this large folder into a text file so I see the entire tree?
Can anyone help.
Thanks,
Cornell
Oceanside CA


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.altap.cz/salam_en/features/copy_file_names.html


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Open a cmd prompt, navigate to that top folder, and type "dir /s > listing.txt" 

The listing.txt file contains all folders, subfolders and contents.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

lunarlander said:


> Open a cmd prompt, navigate to that top folder, and type "dir /s > listing.txt"
> 
> The listing.txt file contains all folders, subfolders and contents.


I always love the good old way of doing it at the cmd prompt. For those less inclined I would suggest using Karen's Directory Printer.
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp


----------



## Seejay17 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to lunarlanding and squashman. I opted for the coward's way out and downloaded karenware which worked beautifully first crack out of the box. I was so pleased I even donated to the fund!


----------

